# Avatars.



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

Do some people forget that this is a family friendly site? I saw one members avatar (pic next to their name) and was disgusted.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

is that why you were chasing a Mod?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah. Something should be said I think. I don't know what other peoples opinions are.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

what avatar is it?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> what avatar is it?



Member - Hobbo 1972. In the thread "black striped coastal". Tell me what else it might be.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

I have just been informed that it is a hand on computer mouse. I must say that it is not how I saw it.


----------



## Hetty (Jun 22, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> Member - Hobbo 1972. In the thread "black striped coastal". Tell me what else it might be.



You have such a dirty mind. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

i was trying to figure out the problem with it?? looks like she took a pic of her mouse.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

thenothing said:


> You have such a dirty mind. You should be ashamed of yourself.




What did you think it was when you first saw it???


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> What did you think it was when you first saw it???


 
A hand on a mouse


----------



## Hetty (Jun 22, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> What did you think it was when you first saw it???



A mouse with a hand on it? :lol:


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 22, 2007)

hahahaha cmon guys its your mind that see the sexual organ not the pic fault nor optical ellution 
if u look under your hand u will find the same thing

cearfull mite be x rated


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

I feel like such a fool now.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 22, 2007)

so dont be so im mature and get your mind out of the gutter this is a famaliy site craig.a.c 
lol 
shouldve seen shadow porn it was funny 2


----------



## Forensick (Jun 22, 2007)

we should report people for not having family friendly minds....
geez....
i didnt even know what a female organ looked like till that


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

I just found a pic of St.Davids organ...............:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Hetty (Jun 22, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> I feel like such a fool now.



Actually, in all fairness (because I have seen this image before, and have had a giggle now) that is exactly what it is supposed to look like. It's not just a coincidence that it looks like that. This image is all over the internet, with the intention of looking like what Craig thought.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

And here is somthing for you dirty kinky weirdos.......its the organ of a female amputee


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Actually, in all fairness (because I have seen this image before, and have had a giggle now) that is exactly what it is supposed to look like. It's not just a coincidence that it looks like that. This image is all over the internet, with the intention of looking like what Craig thought.



Thankyou.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 22, 2007)

oh my god. What have I started now?


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

hahaha this day will be known as Wat Craig Thought


----------



## Forensick (Jun 23, 2007)

can someone tell a mod to ban craig.a.c or infringeinate him... he has a picture os a ***** on his ava!


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 23, 2007)

It's ok Forensick, one day you too will see what Craig saw. Meanwhile, you guard that cherry, there is no shame.


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, lets see if this can outlast the belly button fluff thread???


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

the belly butten fluff how rood dnt talk about that on this site


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 23, 2007)

i cant see what craig is on about


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

hay there he is 
lets get him ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 23, 2007)

catch me if you can


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

ahaha


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont see the big deal ?????? its just a hand on a computer mouse???


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

lol u ashoulve been on last nite i got a good laugh i dnt think craig was straight that nite been smokendat illeagle stuff i think lol


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 23, 2007)

nothing un-family friendly about it.
Unless ya use your imagination....lol


----------



## slim6y (Jun 23, 2007)

That's something for those who like cyber sex.... A mouse!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 23, 2007)

how could most of yous be offeneded by a mouse


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I know Hobbo outside of this site and he is a good ohnost christian virgin never even been kissed so i doubt it greatly that he used that avatar in a sexual manner...(god what a load of rubbish that was ) lol im sure he didnt mean anything by it its just a cool pic


----------



## DrNick (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope she's not 'double clicking' in that picture :shock:


----------



## sparticus (Jun 23, 2007)

All I can see is a hand on a mouse, just showed my wife this to get her thoughts and she cant see anything other then a hand on a mouse as well..


----------



## freddy (Jun 23, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> also freddys avatar is inapropreate


 
what did i do? :? 

http://dictionary.reference.com/
try that Nikki


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 23, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> Do some people forget that this is a family friendly site? I saw one members avatar (pic next to their name) and was disgusted.


 
Youy're joking???? A hand on a mouse, read into what you like, and if your interpretation offends you, that's your problem. Lighten up a little man....


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 23, 2007)

I think its getting alot eaiser to pick who might have complained to the mods about some company logos i posted in a logo thread.

donk


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

lol i cracked up at freddys ad thing
is it out of a movie???/

its freaky


----------



## freddy (Jun 23, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> that avatar is retarted


 yah well see heres my dilemma i could point out all the 'Retarted' things you have said and done on this site yet id be banned so instead i just made a complaint about you  
Happy Herping.

DF4T- i just found it while messing around on an avatar website.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like lot of people have dirty mind.,
I think Hobbo1972 that you should change your avatar.
There is lot of sick people seeing what they have on they mind constantly.

Freddy's avatar is more disturbing to me than the mouse one.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 23, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Looks like lot of people have dirty mind.,
> I think Hobbo1972 that you should change your avatar.
> There is lot of sick people seeing what they have on they mind constantly.
> 
> Freddy's avatar is more disturbing to me than the mouse one.


 
Glass houses Slatey, your avatar scares the bejesus out of me, it is by far the scariest of the lot :lol:

donk


----------



## Miss B (Jun 23, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Freddy's avatar is more disturbing to me than the mouse one.


 
Agreed - freddy's avatar is creepy.

And freddy perhaps you should give Nikki a break and pick on someone your own size - she's a ten year old girl for pete's sake. I have a ten year old sister and would not like for someone to talk to her like that. We should be encouraging young herpers.


----------



## Recharge (Jun 23, 2007)

I have avitars turned off in the site settings  I can't see any!! mwahahahaha
so yea, it doesn't bother me 

oh ys, just a note, pages load MUCH faster with them turned off


----------



## spottie (Jun 23, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Looks like lot of people have dirty mind.,
> I think Hobbo1972 that you should change your avatar.
> There is lot of sick people seeing what they have on they mind constantly.
> 
> Freddy's avatar is more disturbing to me than the mouse one.



Freddy’s avatar is like the spot weird and wacky so leave it up fred.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 23, 2007)

Recharge said:


> I have avitars turned off in the site settings  I can't see any!! mwahahahaha
> so yea, it doesn't bother me
> 
> oh ys, just a note, pages load MUCH faster with them turned off


 
But that makes things nowhere near as much fun !


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 23, 2007)

poor craig, it took me couple of seconds to realise it was actually a mouse :shock:
your not alone man, just lonely :lol:


----------



## hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

lol i do have to say that nikki is alot more mature than freddy :lol:


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

I think most ppl on hear are more mature then Freddy

but i agree keep the avitars cuming thay give me a


----------



## stary boy (Jun 23, 2007)

ahhh no freddy is fine, you all need to build a bridge... omg just cause most of you lonely people cant get any feline doesnt mean that a harmless joke should be turned into a whole heap of husslepoffs throwing a stink

freddys avatar is not weird, its got character... its individual, emotinal and has a real statment about it... i would class it as art.... so ner


----------



## stary boy (Jun 23, 2007)

and i also think that we would all benefit from world peace... so insteadof thinking about dirty things... stop sinning and give someone a hug


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

ohhh how sweet u need a hug lol
i dnt think so no hug from me


----------



## stary boy (Jun 23, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> ohhh how sweet u need a hug lol
> i dnt think so no hug from me


 

i dont want a hug from you  freak :shock:


----------



## aspidito (Jun 23, 2007)

Well we have heard comments from both sides now but what we should realise is this site caters for people from all walks of life regardless of sex, age & religion, which is terrific, a common bond & interest for all of us. 
Most of us adults that have been around the block know what that the picture in question represents something other than a mouse being held by a female hand, don’t insult our intelligence by pretending it doesn’t, if this offends some people should we laugh & tell them to get a life, I don’t think so, what do you tell your 12 year old daughter when she asks what is this?
Its not hard really is it, lets keep this site clean & interesting for everyone, stop all the dribble & stay on track for the greater interest, REPTILES.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

here here aspidito
but u got to admit it put a smile on ya dile lol

and stary boy i wasnt planing to hug u dnt need worrie bout that


----------



## stary boy (Jun 23, 2007)

P.S look at freddy thingy next to her avatar.... shes a MATURE SNAke!


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

ohhh and im an adult snake
but have only had a snake for a week so that tell u nothing


----------



## stary boy (Jun 23, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> ohhh and im an adult snake
> but have only had a snake for a week so that tell u nothing


 

yes it does,it means you post alot of crap LMAO


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

yea well crap is crap but wats this got to do with this thread nothing so dnt go off topic

pinky


----------



## Slateman (Jun 23, 2007)

aspidito said:


> Well we have heard comments from both sides now but what we should realise is this site caters for people from all walks of life regardless of sex, age & religion, which is terrific, a common bond & interest for all of us.
> Most of us adults that have been around the block know what that the picture in question represents something other than a mouse being held by a female hand, don’t insult our intelligence by pretending it doesn’t, if this offends some people should we laugh & tell them to get a life, I don’t think so, what do you tell your 12 year old daughter when she asks what is this?
> Its not hard really is it, lets keep this site clean & interesting for everyone, stop all the dribble & stay on track for the greater interest, REPTILES.



This is a good one.LOL. I would tell my 12 year old daughter the true. It is a mouse for computer.

And anyway the av. in question is removed now. We all have bit of laugh with this topic.


----------



## aspidito (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes I think we all realise that, but it would be good if we could maintain high moral standards instead of slipping into the gutter!


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 23, 2007)

to all the people who thought my avatar was offensive do you like this one?????


----------



## freddy (Jun 23, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> to all the people who thought my avatar was offensive do you like this one?????


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Slateman (Jun 23, 2007)

aspidito said:


> Yes I think we all realise that, but it would be good if we could maintain high moral standards instead of slipping into the gutter!



OH me in the gutter? I always maintained that I see computer mouse.
Is my innocents gutter like offense?
Poor me slatey.


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you slateman afterall it was only a hand on a mouse  i was really offended that some people on this site have a dirty mind and want to take it out on an innocent mouse  but its gone now i hope the do gooders on this site are happy


----------



## sparticus (Jun 23, 2007)

to all the people who thought my avatar was offensive do you like this one?????
__________________
nah have you got anything else.....


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

wat was it b4


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 23, 2007)

If I had of known it would have gone this far I would not have said anything. Sorry.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 23, 2007)

ha ha ha to you all 



*runs and hides from possible dispute about her avatar*


----------



## Slateman (Jun 23, 2007)

Bryony, your avatar is constantly pointed on also. You are lucky that your avatar after all this years is now your trademark on our site. We can't possibly do anything about it with out starting the revolution and uprise of the masses.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 23, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> thank you slateman afterall it was only a hand on a mouse  i was really offended that some people on this site have a dirty mind and want to take it out on an innocent mouse  but its gone now i hope the do gooders on this site are happy


 
What does offened mean ?


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 23, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Bryony, your avatar is constantly pointed on also. You are lucky that your avatar after all this years is now your trademark on our site. We can't possibly do anything about it with out starting the revolution and uprise of the masses.



rules for one and rules for others??


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 23, 2007)

aspidito said:


> Well we have heard comments from both sides now but what we should realise is this site caters for people from all walks of life regardless of sex, age & religion, which is terrific, a common bond & interest for all of us.
> Most of us adults that have been around the block know what that the picture in question represents something other than a mouse being held by a female hand, don’t insult our intelligence by pretending it doesn’t, if this offends some people should we laugh & tell them to get a life, I don’t think so, what do you tell your 12 year old daughter when she asks what is this?
> Its not hard really is it, lets keep this site clean & interesting for everyone, stop all the dribble & stay on track for the greater interest, REPTILES.


 

I dont know what your kids thinking mate, but my kids know what it is....the same thing they look at when they look straight down. (a mouse in there hand)

What a joke. grow up.

donk


----------



## Isis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hmmm and bouncing boobs couldnt be seen as offensive or not for children?????
Im not offended by it but I can see how some would.


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Hobbo that new avatar offends me im disgusted in you lmfao

GET A LIFE PEOPLE ITS ONLY A PICTURE YOU HAVE TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS


----------



## albino (Jun 23, 2007)

if it's only a picture, i've got problems, i want to marry bryony's avatar


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 24, 2007)

I still want to know what offened means ...


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh come on wrasse dont pick on my new avatar i didnt make it  i just picked it


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 24, 2007)

Moving avatars are just anoying i recon, Bryoni urs included. and ur sparkling signature is just as distracting lol.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 24, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 24, 2007)

If that is it tat, i totally understand y ppl might see it as inapropriate. I didnt see it myself though.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 24, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> If that is it tat, i totally understand y ppl might see it as inapropriate. I didnt see it myself though.


 
That was definatly not the avatar in question.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2007)

Start the stopwatch, who's going to take bets as to how long it will be before Tat's post is deleted


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2007)

freddy said:


> yah well see heres my dilemma i could point out all the 'Retarted' things you have said and done on this site yet id be banned so instead i just made a complaint about you
> Happy Herping.
> 
> DF4T- i just found it while messing around on an avatar website.



Go freddy, you take on that 10yo girl 

The world loves a hero


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 24, 2007)

Chimera said:


> Start the stopwatch, who's going to take bets as to how long it will be before Tat's post is deleted



*starts stopwatch*

So... I guess that WASN'T the avatar in question??
But all that is, is a blue IBM mouse being clicked rapidly..??


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 24, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> *starts stopwatch*
> 
> So... I guess that WASN'T the avatar in question??
> But all that is, is a blue IBM mouse being clicked rapidly..??


 
I wish i had a mouse like that


----------



## Hetty (Jun 24, 2007)

That's a blue IBM mouse being clicked rapidly?

I don't see it :|


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> Do some people forget that this is a family friendly site? I saw one members avatar (pic next to their name) and was disgusted.




Yep, I saw one that had a Holden in it, I almost vomited!! The cheek of some people! 8) :lol:


----------



## Jarrah86 (Jun 24, 2007)

I think that this was the most amusing thread i've read in a long long time...
You lot are hilarious. And yes that stopwatch is running down i'd say.
I would like to see this original avatar that was in question though.

hehe


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 24, 2007)

that looks more like a cat than a mouse.?


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 24, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> that looks more like a cat than a mouse.?



Maybe...depends what way you look at it. 

Mods obviously didn't think it was a mouse...
*sigh*
43 mins.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 24, 2007)

Yea i wanna see the original avitar, someone feel like posting it?


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 24, 2007)

7 pages im impressed your so controversial hobbo lmao


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Maybe...depends what way you look at it.
> 
> Mods obviously didn't think it was a mouse...
> *sigh*
> 43 mins.



HAHA, didn't think it would last long


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 24, 2007)

scotchbo said:


> 7 pages im impressed your so controversial hobbo lmao



You're. 
Has hobbo received an infraction?


----------



## freddy (Jun 24, 2007)

Chimera said:


> Go freddy, you take on that 10yo girl
> 
> The world loves a hero


 

So im supposed to check everybody's profile before i reply to them?


yeah right
thanks i love the hero remark, suits me quite well if i do say so myself


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 24, 2007)

actually cat wasnt the first word i used but it came out with little x's, it was another word for cat.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 24, 2007)

I am closing this topic.
First we discussed avatar not to graffic and it was a computer mouse looking like a something else.

we have bit of joke and avatar was removed. 
I just can't understand why another member posted here moving image of bad taste and indisputably nothing else than rude not suitable image. 

I am closing this topic for simple reason, some people are pushing this subject to far.


----------

